# I need a manifold



## sentra1.6Lturbo (Apr 7, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone had a manifold for a 1.6L sentra that would attach to the T25 Turbo, or if the one off of the 2.0L Se-r would fit? I just don't know if the exaust ports are the same size. If anyone has one they would like to sell email me at [email protected] :newbie:


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

Protech. Ask them about the QG18 manifold. The exhaust ports of the 2 engines are the same. and SR20DET exhaust mani won't fit.


----------



## sentra1.6Lturbo (Apr 7, 2005)

well my friend has the whole turbo system with the T25 turbo and everything else, including the sr20 manifold for it I was just wondering if that manifold would fit? I'm not sure if thats what your saying. About the manifold wont fit even though the exaust ports are the same size, possibly a different bolt pattern.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

i'm almost 100% sure that the sr mani wont fit. also try out jgstools.com

click on the precision site and it will have a few options for the GA


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

i'm almost 100% sure that the sr mani wont fit. also try out http://www.jgstools.com/turbo/index2.html

click on the precision site and it will have a few options for the GA


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i am selling mine,and you wont find a cheaper yet better log manifold than the one i have. guaranteed. its for a T25 too. dont pass this up man


----------



## sentra1.6Lturbo (Apr 7, 2005)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i am selling mine,and you wont find a cheaper yet better log manifold than the one i have. guaranteed. its for a T25 too. dont pass this up man



what the hell did you make it yourself damn but yeah 300 for a peice like that damn i could do that myself.....nah I'm just fuckin with yeah. Yeah I don't know I'll check out my other options before I make a choice :cheers:


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

sentra1.6Lturbo said:


> what the hell did you make it yourself damn but yeah 300 for a peice like that damn i could do that myself.....nah I'm just fuckin with yeah. Yeah I don't know I'll check out my other options before I make a choice :cheers:


The manifold he has is very nice. If you "can make it yourself" why are you asking where to get one? 

What he was saying about the GA16 and QG18 is that THOSE motors share the same exhaust pattern and turbo manifold (offered by protech). 

The SR20 will not fit, you can look up pictures of the SR20 and GA16 and just by looking at header and maniofl dpics you can tell 100% that they are not compatible.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

sentra1.6Lturbo said:


> what the hell did you make it yourself damn but yeah 300 for a peice like that damn i could do that myself.....nah I'm just fuckin with yeah. Yeah I don't know I'll check out my other options before I make a choice :cheers:



actually, javier at FULL-RACE did those welds. ive personally never seen welds better than his. visit full-race.com for more examples of his work, then you might have more faith in his work on my manifold


----------

